
The Nazi History Behind ‘Asperger’ - mistersquid
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/31/opinion/sunday/nazi-history-asperger.html
======
nugi
Interesting and enlightening article, but at the end it tries to recoin
Asperger as hate speech, and twists the mans unfortunate legacy. Dispicable on
behalf of the author.

